# Bachelor Party Tonight...



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Figured I'd let the word out that my bachelor party is tonight in Dayton, OH.

Anyone in the area (guy wise..) can stop down to W.O. Wrights, or taggerts pub and hang out... open invite.

I will be providing drunk live coverage of the event on my twitter, @ThatAirForceGuy.

That is all...

And yes, the drinking has already startedd.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, and have fun! I'm drinking from home with you here in Indy.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

CONGRATS, MAN!!! Drink one for me!!! I'm already married, so of course I'm sitting at home on a saturday night.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

congrats bro...just went to one this past weekend for one of my friends from high school...crazy how fast everyones growin up and gettin married...enjoy the night....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

well i can definitely say it was a blast. I blacked out somewhere between 2-3am. Woke up, looked at my phone and said "wow. I'm alive". On day 2 of recovery. Still feel like a semi ran me over.. so mission accomplished? lol Thanks for the kind words gents!


----------

